# Indoor or outdoor section first?



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

My haunt consists of two main areas - 

the inside - which is a 3 car garage with several rooms and hallways

the outside - a graveyard scene featuring a broken down van, fog, chainsaw, etc

The past few years TOTs have entered the garage and are dumped into the outdoor scene at the end. The finale is the chainsaw chasing them out of the graveyard and back out to the street.

Besides the convenience of extra room for running with the chainsaw - I have always assumed that people will be less likely to turn away scared if they are enclosed inside vs in an outdoor environment.

Just curious, because we are considering reversing the order this year - for other people in a similar scenario - what order do you prefer and why?

For those of you that don't have an indoor and outdoor section - please feel free to voice your opinions. 

Thanks
charlie


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Kids running into the street sounds scary to me. I like atmosphere leading to my garage haunt. I would try the other way around and see how it works for you.


----------

